# V60 decanter



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

I fancy trying a V60 , is there any disadvantage using a " all in one " decanter against the cup ?

I will be used one a day ( for a couple of cups ) during the week so to my way of thinking as long as the results will be the same it seems a neater solution.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kai said:


> I fancy trying a V60 , is there any disadvantage using a " all in one " decanter against the cup ?
> 
> I will be used one a day ( for a couple of cups ) during the week so to my way of thinking as long as the results will be the same it seems a neater solution.


Nope - aesthetics only


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Except if brewing 2 cups at once, you'll need to brew into something, preferably with a spout, that can hold the full output from the brewer, which can then be divided across the cups.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

At work for me only, into cup.

Weekend, for me or guest, into the hario decanter.

It does look cooler to use the decanter though.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

You'll also have more stuff to wash if you use a decanter. Single mug brewing in a big Chemex (that's what I do fairly frequently) looks so wasteful to be honest.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

This is the decanter I was thinking about using


----------



## ironypirate (Jan 26, 2016)

I use the Hario XGS-60TB 600ml glass decanter. Aesthetically it's a very nice piece of kit and as mentioned, makes no difference versus straight-to-cup, other than easier for bigger pours and completing a Hario-based addiction of sorts ;-)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Kai said:


> View attachment 18747
> 
> 
> This is the decanter I was thinking about using


Thats a chemex?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Thats a chemex?


Edited: it's the decanter. Don't see them very often. Most people use the server:

http://www.hario.co.uk/coffee/range-server-600ml.html

It's kind of 6 and half a dozen. The decanter can be used with a normal v60 sat on top.

Personally I prefer the look of the server.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Similar to the bodum one (obviously the bodum is the rip off) http://www.johnlewis.com/bodum-pour-over-coffee-maker-1l/p1693609


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

risky said:


> Edited: it's the decanter. Don't see them very often. Most people use the server:
> 
> http://www.hario.co.uk/coffee/range-server-600ml.html
> 
> ...


This one...

http://www.amazon.com/Hario-VDD-02B-V60-Drip-Decanter/dp/B00755F9Z4

I likey them, but alas have enough bits i dont use.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

I have the decanter and aesthetically it's incredibly pleasing (I am SO shallow!) ha.

but practically, I just use the single V60 over a cup most of the time...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Same here, v60 sits on my grubby liverpool mug each morning at work..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kai said:


> View attachment 18747


Hario V60 500ml decanter kit is on offer at Amazon for £15.00 delivered. Great value.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

It is if someone in your office broke yours recently! Grr


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ask them to replace it.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hario V60 500ml decanter kit is on offer at Amazon for £15.00 delivered. Great value.


Too late by a week ........ Grrrrr

On the plus side I'm enjoying a daily jug full


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the V60 decanter and have used it for weekend brewed coffee. I think it look canny and I can't complain about the coffee.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@ridland

Ah, there he is! Was just thinking the other day that you've been quiet lately. Married life treating you well I hope?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @ridland
> 
> Ah, there he is! Was just thinking the other day that you've been quiet lately. Married life treating you well I hope?


What can I say? Can't complain. Well I could but then Mrs R would beat me like a red headed step child (I can say that as I was one once).

Very busy with work, law school and new puppy (well 19 weeks old now). So time for myself is in short supply these days.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ask them to replace it.


No idea who it was


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dust for fingerprints?


----------

